# not so common shell dwellers



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Anybody deal with the rare shell dwellers such as Lamprologus leloupi and Lamprologus wauthioni? Not specifically them, but there are a good many shelldwellers that you dont hear a lot about.

Thanks, Hope you guys can help me pick out a couple of new species.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

If you don't hear about them, its probably because they aren't that great. The two examples you gave aren't really lookers. You're better off trying your luck with some of the more aggressive lepidiolamprologines.


----------



## dmiller328 (Nov 17, 2008)

I agree with Darkside that those species are drab colored,but it seems the fish collectors or importers do not go out of their way to collect different shelldwellers in the lake.Frontosa,petrochromis,tropheus,and calvus command a higher price and that is probably why.
If you want a cool shelldweller that is not an easy find,I would go with dwarf Sumbu compressiceps,which I want to get some one of these days.Neolamp. signatus is neat looking as well.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Im not into color tbh. I just wanted some of the bigger ones. Any ideas on how to get some? I have a big list of what I want, but I cant find some one them.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I have some Sumbu, cool little fish.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I have never been interested in alto's or calvus, I dont know why, but I doubt I will ever keep them.

Anybody kept boulengeri? I have found a few for sale, but the prices were pretty high. I have hequi and I love them.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

you can expect high prices due to the fact that they may be pretty rare in the hobby


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Buying fish for high prices if frustrating. Exspecially since you know the person selling the f1's has an almost unlimited supply. Shellies breed like crazy.

There was a trio on aquabid for $75, is that pretty much typical?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Not specifically them, but there are a good many shelldwellers that you dont hear a lot about.


Unfortunately many fish keepers still go for appearance even with tanganyikans, so until there's more demand, there will be some cichlids that you'll rarely see available, at least here in the USA. When I do see an article on something less dramatic, so less available, seems to always be from keepers in Europe. Darn shame, it is, because I'm with you. They have a subtle beauty that's enough for me. Until then, I'd also suggest the lepidio's, or telmat sp shell maybe, or other telmat shell dwellers as you can find those at times.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Among others, I have boulengeri, Hecqui, and Meeli. All are cool, but the Lepidios have a lot of character IMHO... 
I'm in search of some leloupi too. So far without success.

Someone, somewhere is breeding them and can't get rid of them because they've flooded the market. We just need to find out where they're located


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok Alleycat, if you ever need a solution to fry control for the Boulengeri or meeli pm me! :lol:

I do not want to get into talking about places to buy fish( due to the rules), but is aquabid the main source for harder to get fish or do you seek out the larger importers? Large importers scare me a little because you honestly dont know what fish you are getting. I would like Wild Caught or f1's.

Glad to see I am not the only one upset with the lack of diversity in the shell dweller species avaliable :thumb:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> but is aquabid the main source for harder to get fish or do you seek out the larger importers?


You have to be careful with aquabid. There's a mix of good sources and questionable ones. Like anything, research them. They have feedback. I look at aquabid quite a bit, and don't think that you find rare fish there more than the bigger guys. I've seen some labeled as rare that are fairly common.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

time for a trip to lake tanganyika!!


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Where do you research importers? I know this site has reviews, but it only covers how well the transaction went.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

ahud said:


> Where do you research importers? I know this site has reviews, but it only covers how well the transaction went.


If you go with the sellers that have many, many positive transactions, you should do fine. Other than that, try Googling them.


----------

